# [SOLVED] Cable Internet connection sharing problem between 2 PCs on Win XP!



## midur (Sep 25, 2007)

I have two PC Win Xp Pro connected with crossover cable. Host PC has "NVIDIA nForce MCP networking Controller" network device, and is connected on Internet via Motorola SurfBoard SB5101 USB Cable Modem". The client PC "SIS 900-Based PCI Ethernal Adapter".
I can share files, but not the Internet connection. The host PC have IP 192.168.0.1, and the client PC obtain IP automatically (the same problem remaining even if I manually configured IP to 192.168.0.*2-256). Also, normally, I had configured ICS on Internet Connection.
The client PC can see the Internet Gataway. When I ping google.com, request timed out is showing.
I tried many thing, but it's not working.
Any solution?!?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cable Internet connection sharing problem between 2 PCs on Win XP!*

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


Let's see this for each of the two computers with the cable connected.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Cable Internet connection sharing problem between 2 PCs on Win XP!*

You need a router to split the connection to both computers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cable Internet connection sharing problem between 2 PCs on Win XP!*



Comtrad said:


> You need a router to split the connection to both computers.


He's trying to use ICS, which will do the job, though not as nicely as the router.


----------



## midur (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Cable Internet connection sharing problem between 2 PCs on Win XP!*

Tnx guys, but after 3-4 days of hard working, and nothing successfull, due to that everything was done correct, I call my cable operator, and I found that they have some kind of protection. Before that, I was thinking that NAT will translate local IP to IP given by the operator, and that the operator can't make protection.
Now, internet is working on both computers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Cable Internet connection sharing problem between 2 PCs on Win XP!*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## midur (Sep 25, 2007)

Just one more question.
How is possible the cable operator to make protection? It's a hardware or software solution?
Tnx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea what "protection" you are referring to, and I've never experienced it with cable, DSL, or my FiOS connection.


----------

